# Knott's Scary Farm



## LV Scott T

You're killin' me! I've wanted to go for years, but I am always too busy from about August on. Maybe, if I can get ahead of schedule (ha ha), I can go. Sounds like a blast!

Do we have a meeting time & place?


----------



## spookineer

No meeting place yet, hope you can make it...


----------



## buckaneerbabe

I've been wanting to go this year just looking for some fun folks to hang with, you name the place and I'll be there. Are you planning on the pre dinner too? With the pre-dinner they let you in the park 15-30 early so you can catch 1 or 2 rides before they open the gates to everyone else.


----------



## LV Scott T

Since it doesn't start until at 7:00pm, why don't we do something like this:
Someone (local?) should rent a room (suite?) at the park's hotel.
We all meet at the room at 3:00pm for a meet-&-greet (and donations to room renter).
We all go to dinner together at 4:00pm.
We meet back at the room at 6:00pm to freshen up, change, etc.
At 6:45, we all head down to the park.
If anyone wants to, they could go back to the room after the park closes at 1:00am for an after-party.

Of course, The Babe has a good point with the dinner package...

Locals: Can you help shuttle to/from airport? Put someone up in a spare room?


----------



## spookineer

So far the plan is to meet for the pre-scare dinner @ Knotts. I was there last year for the Thanksgiving buffet so I would imagine it is done about the same way. So, we can pick a meeting place for the pre-dinner and another inside the park for those who don't want to go to dinner. I am not local to SoCal and will actualy be staying in Ahaheim for the week.


----------



## f64club

Knotts is, by far, the best.
Universal is trying this year, they have a special $29 on the 5th & 6th.
I worked it one year, the last year they served booze, it was a disaster!
BTW, buckaneerbabe, I saw your pix, great displays, are you in the industry?


----------



## buckaneerbabe

f64club, thanks, no I only wish I was. How fun that would be to actually get paid for doing something we love. It was funny though, last halloween I was hanging outside and just lisitening to some of the comments and kept hearing "does she work for disney?" I got a kick out of that one.


----------



## spookineer

buckaneerbabe said:


> kept hearing "does she work for disney?" I got a kick out of that one.


Isn't that a wonderful thing to hear? It just validates all that we do.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Yea, it sure brought I bigger smile to my face for sure.


----------



## f64club

I love it when people go out of their way to make a spectacular display.
For over ten years, I would visit the Hallowed Haunting Grounds in studio city
But, alas, it is no more.
I signed up with a group called LA People Connection, several years ago.
Now, they are nationwide but the LA group is still active.
I'm trying to arrange either Knotts or Universal, or both!


----------



## screambianca

I went to Universal last year and it was fun, but I wish more rides were open. I've never been to Knott's Scary Farm, but I hear it's amazing. The crowds kind of make me wary, though...


----------



## LV Scott T

Any guess how packed it will be on the 7th?

Is that early enough in the season to not be too packed yet?

Are Sundays usually less crowded?


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Check out the tips section from the Ultimate haunt.com site. Go to information then tips. It says " If possible, try to avoid the Sunday before the columbus day holiday (the 7th), as it draws larger crowds". 


http://www.ultimatehaunt.com/frame_new.html


----------



## tshirtdujour

where is the location? it sounds fun....


----------



## spookineer

tshirtdujour said:


> where is the location? it sounds fun....


It's in Buena Park, CA. At Knott's Berry Farm.
http://www.knotts.com/haunt07/index.htm


----------



## dust724

*knott's scary farm*

Just went Sat. the 13th. I have gone once before and really loved it,(2 years ago) even got ideas for my yard. This year the place was packed! They over sold this event by 10,000 people at least! The sliders couldn't even work there were so many people. The mazes looked thrown together and it looked under staffed. Going in the mazes you were sometimes left by yourself. The lines were 2 1/2 hour wait and not worth it. Finally about the time it was suppose to close we were able to see some mazes. They closed the park after 2am beacuse of all the people. Some of my favorite mazes were gone and what they replaced it with was BAD! The doll factory was pretty good and beowolf was cool but that was it!!!!! Write back and let me know if anyone else thought the same thing. I am a halloween freak and people know my house for miles. My yard looked better then almost all there mazes!!!! If knott's want to play it that way and over sell this venue I might have to rething going and spending all my money there ( when with 6 people)


----------



## screambianca

I went last night and it was SO crowded which surprised me because it was a Sunday evening. There were several mazes but I wish they were done a bit better... my favorite was the axe manor which had a Victorian haunted mansion theme. Overall, it was pretty pricey for what you actually get to do, but I'm glad I went so I could see what it's like. There were long waits for the rides and I didn't get to ride everything I wanted to. I also missed The Rocketz show which was disappointing since I did a music video for them last month and they are great guys! (The video is fun, I played a burlesque type vixen... old west ghost town and zombies! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRNYGsX_mJA) 

Last year I went to the Horror Nights event at Universal and thought it was fairly well done for the price. I'm not sure if I'm just getting older and things aren't as scary as they used to be, or I have just yet to find a great haunted house attraction.


----------



## spookineer

We went on the 7th. Was not impressed, will not go again.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

My teen daughter went on Fri and said she didn't scream even once. She did say her friend made up for her though. It might be she has gotten a little desensitized from all the insider knowledge she has obtained from all the extreme haunters here on this forum. I really do think that the haunt is geared for teens. She said she had a great time and took lots of mental notes for her mom, good girl!!!


----------

